# What is Adelaide like?



## awelly58 (Aug 15, 2007)

From expats living and those who have visited Adelaide what is it like? Is there a healthy expat community there?

Got the chance to move out there which would be a git of a gamble as I am doing very well over in the UK but has always been a dream of mine to live out in Oz and time is now running out as I am approaching 35.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

I hope someone answers this as I am burning with curiosity as to what Adelaide is like too. I know I could google it, but it's so much better to hear opinions on a forum like this. One day we might end up there....one never know (hubby's work). I heard it's more old fashioned...but I can't trust my sources, lol.


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Adelaide is a great place to live - smaller than the other capitals, heaps better traffic, cheaper housing, friendly people.....
Not sure about old fashioned - attitudes no, music and nightlife no -clothing fads?? Not an expert on this.
From Adelaide & suburbs an hours drive will take you to surf beaches, secluded fishing spots, wineries, conservation parks, river houseboats, anything you can think of!


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, Kendra  Does sound idyllic. Less traffic? Go Adelaide!!


----------



## tina&steve (Aug 19, 2007)

hi all, im hoping to move to adelaide (visa permitting!) in spring, i heard that magic word FISHING mentioned!!!! is there any coarse fishing there??? ie carp??

thanks
steve


----------



## kendra (Aug 4, 2007)

Carp is a noxious pest in Oz. Its taking over the waterways. My son when aged 10 would return with a potato sack of 2 - 3 ft carp in 2 hrs just 5 min walk from us. You're going to love it! 
Also theres yabbies. our freshwater crayfish between index finger & whole hand length, catch 20 - 40 in 3- 4 hrs yum!


----------



## tina&steve (Aug 19, 2007)

fresh water crayfish are a pest in uk!!! funny how things end up the other way round in oz!!!!! looking forward to the "pest" carp!!!!!!
thanks


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Would anyone happen to know what Cains and Brisbane is like .


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

hi all
i was told by a facebook friend that adelaide is very colonial......?
great parks and friendly people, (not something us britts are use to....)
ive heard its the cheapest spot for property and a great starting point, its prob where we will end up when our time to move comes, tho its a long way off for us yet moan moanlol

claire xx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Claire, 

Wow that's an old thread you've replied to 
Yes Adelaide is very colonial and it's full of churches. There are other threads on Adelaide too. 

It's probably the cheapest state capital for property although parts of it can still be a bit pricey (but then I've been here 2.5 years now - Australia that is not Adelaide).


----------



## JDavenport (Jul 9, 2009)

Adelaide's a lovely city. It has the benefit of being well planned in advance before being built and as a consequence has a public transport system to die for. The night life is still developing I think, but I got to see quite a lot when I was there and there was still plenty to do. It is close to some of the premier wine valleys in the world (that's a big bonus for me). There are some nice and eclectic shopping areas.

The city has the benefit of being big enough to be populous and thus relevant for businesses etc, but not so big as to be overly busy, if that makes sense.

There are some nice park areas and it has a nice beach. The neighbouring countryside and towns are good areas toi visit as well. Having a decent airport is useful for travel to other parts of Aus and the rest of the world.

Although I haven't definitively set myself a place to go (I'm going whereever the job's at), Adelaide is definitely number 1 on my preferences.


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

oh yea, didnt realise, it just came up when i typed adelaide
not used to the forum layout yet lol
never mind i got some info on the place so it was worth it!

regards


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

JDavenport said:


> Adelaide's a lovely city. It has the benefit of being well planned in advance before being built and as a consequence has a public transport system to die for. The night life is still developing I think, but I got to see quite a lot when I was there and there was still plenty to do. It is close to some of the premier wine valleys in the world (that's a big bonus for me). There are some nice and eclectic shopping areas.
> 
> The city has the benefit of being big enough to be populous and thus relevant for businesses etc, but not so big as to be overly busy, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Thats great info,it sounds realy nice, its always better than a search engine to hear it from someone who has seen it,
is there anywhere to avoid when looking to rent/buy in /around adelaide?
ive been looking at property prices and they seem about the best value for money i guess, any other suggestions on reasonable priced areas around the e/w au area as were not decided yet, we are quite easy to please, it just depends where the work is at the time but id like a couple of areas in mind...
we have young kids and were both not very night lifey..... so a busy town isnt realy needed...any ideas..?
regards


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

I live in Adelaide, so here is my opinion....................

Adelaide is a big country town, very clean and well cared for. Within a few hours, you have fabulous beaches, wonderful country, world famous wineries, great golf courses, fantastic fishing, rugged landscapes and, in the main very friendly people!

There is a little insecurity about Adelaide. If the natives ask once more "why Adelaide?", i think i will scream! Even the "mexicans"(victorians) and those eastern lot who settle here get cheesed off with that one................open your eyes Adelaideans..........the place is lovely!
Yes, it is a little behind other state capitals, but that little retention of innocence is really rather endearing, to me at least.

There is crime, like any other place, and Adelaide does have its skeletons, but hey, what city doesnt have a nefarious past????

It isnt perfect, but if you came here, chances are you would learn to love it...

I would suggest Feb/Mar to visit............with WOMAD, Clipsal v8, Fringefest etc........but its chaos so maybe May, when its cooler, greener and really more beautiful than anyone can imagine.

BTW, dont tell anyone else, we would like to keep our secret safe


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Clairndaz...............

depends where you look about housing. 
i would avoid anywhere that contains PARA in the suburb, also davoren park isnt very nice, apparently. 
The west is beachside, so Glenelg and Brighton and Henley beach are often busy burbs, and rentals can be pricey.

The east is hillside, very salubrious burbs, close to the city..........though not overly expensive. Some of the best schools are found there.

The south has a huge expat community, slightly cheaper rentals, but often more bang for your buck.

Hope that helps.............
Jane


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice jane, its a big help beig able to pick your brain for info !
take care 
claire


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

No problems Claire,

if you need any further help, just ask......................

atb
Jane


----------



## newlocation (Feb 28, 2011)

I grew up in Adelaide, and lived there for more than 40 years, and always long to return when I can. As far as an expat community, given what I have read there are many expats in Adelaide. Here is a modified extract from an overview I wrote about this special city a couple of years back: 

Adelaide as a city is a great place to live, and has a laid back quality pace of life, and far from boring (unless you are a boring person). One of the many things I really loved doing on a regular basis was heading to the Central Markets (In the downtown district) on Friday evenings and dining at the many adjacent restaurants, including good priced meals at the nearby China Town, then walking back to the cosmopolitan markets and finding a nice European style café and having a chat with friends. In Adelaide the entertainment & arts are also plentiful, great inexpensive food, café’s, the with much to do especially in Summer and Autumn, the ease of accessibility to locations like the many historic small towns / villages in the close by surrounding hills, the nation’s best wine regions and the beaches (Adelaide’s metropolitan area has over 30KM’s of beaches, with wide beaches with calm waters in the far Northern costal historical suburbs, to the beautiful cliff lined beaches in the outer Southern suburbs, that have their own family and surf culture, with cosmopolitan Glenelg beach lying somewhere in the middle, which boasts many bars, restaurants, hotels (of international standards) and a marina, check out the Adelaide coastline on Google Earth / Maps), which makes the city pretty special. The climate’s pretty good though not much rain in summer, and can also get pretty hot in late summer, and has mild rainy winters. As far as a place to live, I reckon the eastern, south eastern, south western and beach side suburbs are the pick of the suburbs to live in, like all cities you’ll pay more in better suburbs.


----------



## suzer (Mar 10, 2011)

I run an expat group here in Adelaide that has over 4oo members...look us up on Facebook at [edited by moderator - taking people away from this forum]. We're having a meet up next week


----------

